# Fur-Raising Halloween Costume Contest



## Countryboy

- pfffft - easy, peasy.  

Surely Poodles can beat the rest of those *sniff* mutts on PetGuide!


----------



## Towandafox

How/where do you submit the photo?


----------



## Towandafox

*Tully as Dogniss*

My Halloween costume submission with back story

Hello, I’m Tully and I love to watch post apocalyptic movies with strong female leads. I, however, cannot understand why none of these strong females are dogs. In fact my favorite post apocalyptic movie with a strong female lead stars a Kat-niss phss! Well, at least there was a cat or cats in the movies, it was black and then miraculously turned orange, so I’m not sure. So I decided the final installment of this wonderful series should feature a dog and so I present Mockingpoo, staring Dogniss!


----------

